
Show HN: Online Regex Tester for PHP, PCRE, Python, Golang and JavaScript - octosphere
https://regex101.com/
======
acemarke
Been using this for years, and it's incredibly helpful. Thanks!

~~~
smacktoward
Same here! Many thanks from me as well.

------
aogl
I was surprised to see this listed here today, as I've been using it for years
and thought it would have been a very well known tool by now. Thanks for
making this and for anyone who hasn't used it before, give it a try on your
next "regex fail day", it won't disappoint!

------
karmakaze
Love the idea, it's so easy to be thinking in one dialect when you need
another.

Also would it be feasible to add Java 'Pattern' regex syntax as well?

------
apazgo
Only thing missing is ability to compare different regexs against each other

------
ajurna
great tool! well worth checking out if you haven't already!

------
based2
thanks

